# Notebook mit XBox360 verbinden



## Wendigo (6. April 2010)

Ich würde gern meine XBox360 mit meinem Notebook verbinden. Windows Media Center habe ich bereits.
Was brauche ich noch dafür?
Reicht dieses Kabel aus?

Diverse USB Kabel A/A 4.5m/5m Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

Verbinden wofür? Also, wenn Du meinst, Du könntest das Bild der xbox dann auf dem laptop haben, quasi den laptop als Monitor benutzen: das wird nix. Die USB-Anschlüsse an Konsolen sind nur, um da Geräte zu NUTZEN, nicht um von wo anders aus auf die xbox zuzugreifen, Bild sowieso nicht. 

Was Du aber AFAIK machen kannst wäre: per Netzwerk die Box mit dem PC verbinden und dann mit dem WMC über den PC die xbox als "media box" nutzen oder umgekehrt - was genau möchtest Du denn machen?


----------



## Wendigo (7. April 2010)

Ich möchte über die XBox meinen Fernseher als Bildschirm verwenden.
Über Netzwerk ist nicht möglich bzw ohne größeren Aufwand, da dies vom Wohnheimnetzwerk aus wohl nicht gehen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

Du willst das Bild vom Laptop über die xbox an den TV senden, oder wie? Ich glaub nicht, dass das geht. Über USB geht es auf keinen Fall. Wenn überhaupt, dann kannst Du vlt. per Netzwerk mit der xbox auf dateien auf dem laptop zugreifen, mehr aber nicht.

Oder hast Du da irgendwo was gelesen, dass das geht?


----------



## boss3D (7. April 2010)

Also ich habe mal eine LAN-Verbidnung zwischen Xbox 360 und Laptop hergestellt, aber das wirklich Einzige, das möglich war, war Musik, die auf dem Laptop gespeichert ist, über die Xbox 360 abzuspielen _(ok, Videos könnten vielleicht noch gehen. Habe ich nicht probiert)_ ...

Mehr geht da eigentlich nicht und mehr ist von MS wohl auch nicht beabsichtigt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## rebel4life (7. April 2010)

Geht nicht, du kannst höchstens Filme streamen.


----------



## Wendigo (7. April 2010)

Über ein Netzwerl oder wenn ich Laptop und XBox direkt miteinander per Netzwerkkabel verbinde?


----------

